# Will you wave?



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

One thing I really enjoyed about riding motorcycles or owning a Mini Cooper was the camaraderie with others and the simple wave of a hand when passing in opposite directions. When I first got my Mini it amazed me how many people did this but after more of them showed up on the roads less and less people would even notice.

I know there will be lots of Model 3's on the road eventually so I was just wondering........Will you wave?

Take the poll and post why you like the idea or not. If you ever see me driving by, I'll be the one waving!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Absolutely — all Tesla’s!

I’m a runner and love the friendly community of runners in the area. 

When I previously owned an Audi, I enjoyed the community. VW/Audi family is huge and the get together were great. 

I’m looking forward to having that again!


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

I wave now but they don't wave back.

Granted, I'm either on foot, on my bicycle, or in my 23 year old ICE car but they must know I'm part of the family. Right?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Mike Land said:


> One thing I really enjoyed about riding motorcycles or owning a Mini Cooper was the camaraderie with others and the simple wave of a hand when passing in opposite directions. When I first got my Mini it amazed me how many people did this but after more of them showed up on the roads less and less people would even notice.
> 
> I know there will be lots of Model 3's on the road eventually so I was just wondering........Will you wave?
> 
> Take the poll and post why you like the idea or not. If you ever see me driving by, I'll be the one waving!


I wholeheartedly agree, I loved the first few years of MINI ownership where we all waved to each other, and met up and went on drives every month. I really hope that happens with the Model 3 too. 
It does depend on the demographic though, and why I doubt it will happen with the more expensive Tesla models.
I haven't seen a MINI wave in years now, but I should mention Jeep Wrangler owners have continued waving to each other for decades. You don't see that with any other Jeep model.


----------



## kendthomp (Apr 24, 2016)

I will wave. And unless they're trying to run over me, with all my fingers extended!


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

We first generation Prius owners used to wave at each other... even some ICE drivers used to toot their horns and give me the thumbs-up (definitely the thumb and not another finger). I plan on waving to other Model 3 owners on the road... maybe a 3-finger sign as below:


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

BluestarE3 said:


> We first generation Prius owners used to wave at each other... even some ICE drivers used to toot their horns and give me the thumbs-up (definitely the thumb and not another finger). I plan on waving to other Model 3 owners on the road... maybe a 3-finger sign as below:


Is that the "unofficial" Model 3 gang sign I see you flashing????....lol


----------



## Gunn (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm going to wave/nod etc to all other Tesla's regardless if they do it back.

I (like some on here) used to ride a bike and loved the little *wave*, made you feel just a little bit part of a greater group even when riding alone. I had to stop once on my bike to check something and three separate riders stopped to ask if I was ok (I miss that ).
Here's hoping the Tesla drivers might respond the same.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

When I first got my Leaf, I tried to make eye contact with other Leaf owners to give that "knowing nod", if not a wave. Nobody cared. So I eventually stopped trying.

Then about a month ago, I happened to glance at another Leaf going the opposite direction at an intersection. It must have been a new one. Sitting inside was a young lady and her pre-teen daughter, both waving frantically at me with huge smiles on their faces. I think I managed a surprised look and a smile before I passed them by.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Mike Land said:


> Is that the "unofficial" Model 3 gang sign I see you flashing????....lol


That had occurred to me (the unintended allusion to some kind of gang symbolism), but I don't think I'll incite any turf wars if I just flash that sign to other Model 3 drivers, especially when the signer is an old guy.  I had considered holding up 3 fingers vertically (similar to a peace sign), but the advantage of the horizontal orientation is that it can represent an E, ☰ or 3.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

garsh said:


> When I first got my Leaf, I tried to make eye contact with other Leaf owners to give that "knowing nod", if not a wave. Nobody cared. So I eventually stopped trying.
> 
> Then about a month ago, I happened to glance at another Leaf going the opposite direction at an intersection. It must have been a new one. Sitting inside was a young lady and her pre-teen daughter, both waving frantically at me with huge smiles on their faces. I think I managed a surprised look and a smile before I passed them by.


Don't worry, I'm pretty confident things will be different among Model 3 owners. Not only will we all be thrilled with our special cars, but the long wait only brings us all together too. Not to mention the exclusivity for a good year or two.

I look forward to the waves, the meetups, and most importantly the smiles that are all coming our way very soon.


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

Please oh please let's all wave to each other folks. 

After years and years of dreaming of owning a Tesla, I shamelessly try to drive next to fellow owners to wave/nod. I feel kind of like being the little brother running after the older siblings going all "hey guys, wait for me, I'm cool too!" And I will continue to do so until Teslas are as ubiquitous as Toyotas.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Maevra said:


> Please oh please let's all wave to each other folks.
> 
> After years and years of dreaming of owning a Tesla, I shamelessly try to drive next to fellow owners to wave/nod. I feel kind of like being the little brother running after the older siblings going all "hey guys, wait for me, I'm cool too!" And I will continue to do so until Teslas are as ubiquitous as Toyotas.


Okay, so I'm glad I'm not the ONLY one who will feel that way!


----------



## Heiznbg (Sep 1, 2018)

I plan on giving the OK symbol to other Model 3 drivers. It’s a twofer. Like ok we are on the same page and the other fingers make a three. Let’s make it a thing.


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

Heiznbg said:


> I plan on giving the OK symbol to other Model 3 drivers. It's a twofer. Like ok we are on the same page and the other fingers make a three. Let's make it a thing.


JFYI, in case you're not aware, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OK_(gesture)#Negative_connotation


----------



## Heiznbg (Sep 1, 2018)

victor said:


> JFYI, in case you're not aware, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OK_(gesture)#Negative_connotation


I am aware. I will keep that mind if I take the 3 to another country.


----------



## Impactwrench (Feb 15, 2019)

I am in for the Spock middle split fingers hand ,live long and prosper, as the Tesla hand sign to others. Care to follow? Split fingers is close as you get to Tesla "T"

[mod edit: posts merged]


----------

